# KAL sign up!! Irish Hiking Scarf!!!



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

( I know, I said Monday, but I am excited!)

This is the sign up thread for anyone who wants to knit this pattern: 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/irish-hiking-scarf

and then be involved in a swap. 

THE WAY IT WORKS: you sign up here, after everyone has signed up, I will draw names (my DS15 will, he LOVES this part).
It will be set up so each person sends their scarf to someone else, and you will NOT receive one from the same person you send yours to.

example:

x sends to y
y sends to z
z sends to x

It will be the knitters responsibility to obtain shipping info for their receipient privately (via PM) and everyone will pay the shipping for the scarf they send.

If you have any wool allergies, please mention them here so you dont get matched with someone who will be using wool. If you simply cannot abide acryllic, please mention that fact too. I am not picky at all. I will be using wool, but can wear acryllic fine. Ideally, most folks will not be too picky.  

Who is in?


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Sign me up!!! (marinemomtatt)

Buying yarn today!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sign me up too! How much time do we get to finish this project? Remember not all of us are as speedy as you GAM 

I prefer wool or other natural fibers. Acrylic just doesn't cut it in this cold.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

How long do you need Marchwind?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well that's a loaded question isn't it :lookout: I haven't really looked at the pattern fully but I'd say maybe a min. of a month would be a fair amount of time especially since we may have quite a few new knitters. I'll probably be the last one again


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm in!! 
Prefer natural fibers, same reasons, acrylic just can't cut the cold here. 
I'll be using a blend of wool/mohair....might sneak some Angora in there as well if it's not an issue for the recipient.

Also note: GAM is allergic to Angora.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, we will give it at least a month. 

This scarf is 42 stitches wide and 55" long. I am hoping I can work it on my 7" dpns, because my only size 8 straights are 14" long, LOL.

& thanks Lana, I am allergic to angora.  Though I have some socks w/ it in them and they dont bother me. But for neck wear? yeah.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM do you have any circulars? Those are great for working back and forth on. I need to go and read the pattern and figure out what I'm going to knit with.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Sign me up! I have one started already in acrylic, that way I wil be able to get it finshed before my trip.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Boohoo, the yarn shop has closed down!
We went to a couple yarn/craft shops, jeez hardly any 100% Natural fiber yarns.

SERIOUSLY BUMMED NOW!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

sign me up as well! I perfer natural fibers as well.

Can't wait to get started!!


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

I actually took a class from the artist who wrote the pattern - Adrian and I can tell you personally that she is a sweetheart! 

Had a chance to look at the pattern and I would like to sign up for this. I have some beautiful yarn that I spun this fall that I have been waiting for a special project for and this is it! I will plan on casting on tomorrow when we get home from church. 

Only one question - when will these have to be shipped out?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

northprairiegir said:


> Only one question - when will these have to be shipped out?


Marchwind wants "at least a month", will that be enough time?


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

A month would be good for me. I have never done a cable project before and it might take me a bit to figure it out.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think we will all be pretty familiar with C6F by the time we finish this project.  

I am excited for all of you who have never done cables before. It is so cool! Once you see how easy it is, the sky is the limit!


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Do you want us to post pictures of our progress as we go along?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think so if you like. I know I like to watch people's progress. And if you have a problem pictures always make it easier to diagnose.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I cant resist....yes I am weak...sign me up please....natural fibres for me too....I better get spinning my yarn for it.
Just a question GAM...are you allergic to Angora as in Rabbit? Angora goat is Mohair.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

northprairiegir said:


> Do you want us to post pictures of our progress as we go along?


Of COURSE!!! 

more pictures=more fun

pictures of your yarn, pictures of your 'knitting area', pictures of you knitting (if you are not too shy, LOL) , etc. 

This forum is pretty dull without photographic evidence.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Shazza said:


> I cant resist....yes I am weak...sign me up please....natural fibres for me too....I better get spinning my yarn for it.
> Just a question GAM...are you allergic to Angora as in Rabbit? Angora goat is Mohair.


 rabbits


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, I said I wasn't going to start any new projects until my other numerous ones were finished but you twisted my arm and made me do it. It's all your fault. All this talk of new knitters and learning cables easily was just too much for me to resist since I just bought some cable needles last week to give it a try.

Off to read the pattern and decide on yarn and color.


----------



## ya-ni-sa_song (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi, I am new around here but I would love to join in!

I have the perfect all natural yarn in my stash. I recall it being 100% wool but it seems too soft. I bought it to make a sweater for a a friend's baby but set it aside when I realized that she probably wouldn't want to hand wash a newborn sweater. Anyhow, I will post the fiber content when I find the tag!

(btw--I am NOT allergic to angora  )

Stacie


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Okay, count me in. I don't really have enough projects going yet! 
A month will work for me, since I'll need to spin first. I'm not picky about the exchange-just what I work with when I knit. 
I'd better go upstairs and see what ready to spin-or if I have to card something fun first....hurry, hurry, hurry....
This should be fun- 
betty


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh sign me up too!!
and acrylic makes me itch and turn red - don't know if that is allergy or picky skin.... lol!
ok, I need to go read the pattern. I think I have some yarn already picked out, but you never know, I may just have to buy some! 

I have never done cables, so get ready to help me out!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Ack I wanted to sign up but I dont know if I can do that cable and I knit at glacial speed lol


----------



## toadshadegal (Jun 10, 2008)

Sign me up, please. I've started it in a cranberry colored Galway yarn. It's knitting up very nicely and the cable is fairly simple. I might do a cabled sweater next because this is so much fun.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Give it a try Shygal! 
We won't kick you out if it's not finished exactly on time. This is the perfect way to try something you're unsure of. Everyone is doing the same thing, so if you get stuck, there are plenty around to help out.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Shygal no one is a slower knitter than I am, ask everyone here :bouncy: As for not knowing how to knit a cable, well...................that's what these KAL's are all about and it is what makes it fun. We learn as we go, may of us.

Speaking of which I have a question about the pattern. I hate to assume so I'm asking for clarification here; After you knit all 8 rows and it says, "Repeat these rows to desired length ending with row 7" They are speaking of rows 1-8 correct? I was reading through the pattern last night and this question popped into my head. I suppose once I start knitting, it would become obvious


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> Shygal no one is a slower knitter than I am, ask everyone here :bouncy: As for not knowing how to knit a cable, well...................that's what these KAL's are all about and it is what makes it fun. We learn as we go, may of us.
> 
> Speaking of which I have a question about the pattern. I hate to assume so I'm asking for clarification here; After you knit all 8 rows and it says, "Repeat these rows to desired length ending with row 7" They are speaking of rows 1-8 correct? I was reading through the pattern last night and this question popped into my head. I suppose once I start knitting, it would become obvious


Yep, that's it. Repeat rows 1-8 over and over.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm not going to sign up, but I will be knitting along with you.

I did about 3 inches last night and ripped it out.

The yarn I was using was dark blue with a fleck and a little knob in it.

With it being dark colored and with a bit of varigated color fleck in it, the cable design didn't show up as nicely as it will once I get a solid color in a lighter shade.

Also, my 42 stitches on 8 needles yielded me about 9 inches width rather than the 5 1/2 inches indicated on the pattern.

So, I will be looking to shop for yarn......
I have stash but not 2 balls of anything that is the correct color, weight, texture....... 

You all know how that goes!:baby04:


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

I'd like to join in - if a Canadian address is ok?


----------



## dixiemaiden (Oct 31, 2007)

How many ounces of fiber would it take to spin enough yarn for this project?
I am new to knitting, and they always give the requirements in yards.
Thanks!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

canadiangirl said:


> I'd like to join in - if a Canadian address is ok?


Canadian addresses are great! Shazza lives in Australia, and Island of Bluebells lives in Alaska.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow! Just wow, look at how many there are so far!!

1. marinemomtatt
2.Marchwind
3.Pakalana
4.~NY Cowgirl~
5.kandmcockrell
6.northprairiegir
7.Shazza
8.ejagno
9.ya-ni-sa song
10.betty modin
11.mamajohnson
12.toadshadegal
13.canadiangirl
14.dixiemaiden
15.gone-a-milkin
16. Wind in Her Hair
17. matt man
18. yankeeterrier
19. shygal


WHO ELSE!?  dont be shy.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I do the prop thing too------except I do it with the right hand needle.

I can't knit when wearing a dress because I prop that right hand needle between my thighs.
I can knit so much faster when I don't need to hold the right needle.

I use to take my knitting along to the movie theater-------I could do straight knit purl for hours with never needing to look at my work----------just prop that needle and go to it.

When I need to use a circular needle it always slows me down.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

WIHH and Tallpines: 

You two need to get yourselves one of these










Knitting belt. Not sure how prevalent they are these days, but they're still in use in some areas of the world. I've caught a couple of videos and you can really get going with one!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

If Tallpines will sign up, I will too lol


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm a proper too! I tend to prop either needle as needed.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Pakalana said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> At first glance I thought it was a muzzle for Hannabel Lector!
> ...


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

I'll make one, sign me up!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Shygal said:


> If Tallpines will sign up, I will too lol


I'm not going to ----- 
We have too many activities on the calender the next few weeks.

I'm going to try doing the project but want to do it without being stressed worrying about time committment OR needing to make a decision about yarn color or quality..............or finished product quality.

Hopefully you will just let me follow along with your progress and chatter.
Then maybe next time I'll be ready for the swap part.

I'm sorry if I misled you all but when I entered into the discussion, I had no idea that the KAL concept concluded with a swap.

Now I've gone back and read previous threads and discovered what all the rest of you already knew.

I hope you won't mind if I eavesdrop from the sidelines.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Tallpines it's fine if you want to just follow along. We had a few people that did that with the last swap. No one should feel left out and I'm sorry if you felt pressure to join the KAL. I think we just wanted to make sure you felt wanted  

This KAL is open to everyone, regardless of their skill level Finished product does NOT have to be perfect. Shygal please join us, if you don't want to do the swap you don't have to but the swap is really fun. My socks from the last swap went all the way to Australia and I don't think they have been warn yet. It's summer over there.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

tall pines, I'm in the same boat as you: I'll be following along with this KAL in my heart. Since I just got my wheel, I'd really like to practice spinning, and I started "glittens" with my first skein of homespun, so I want to finish those too. 
I've never done cables, and this scarf is sooo beautiful! I'm going to look for some roving so I can spin my own yarn and knit this, but there's no way I'll be able to finish in a month. I'll be bringing up the rear in a few weeks, so I'll eavesdrop along with you tallpines, and will definitely try the next KAL after I see how long it takes me to spin/knit.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Right off the bat I'm gonna apologize to the person I'll be knitting for. I won't be able to knit 'color preference' because Salem Oregon doesn't have the best Natural fiber selection ( my favorite Yarn Shop has closed down).
I'll be knitting with PATONS Classic Wool...it was either that or LIONS Fisherman Wool.
I could order something off the NET but alas my NET spending is now going toward Frames and Foundation for our Bees (Which hurts since Jimmy Beans is offering FREE shipping, it's killing me not to take advantage of that offer..loverly sock yarns...drool! )


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

marinemomtatt, don't worry too much. Nobody said you have to do a color preference. My scarf is going to be green, I hope whoever gets it likes green.  If they dont, they can regift it or dye it or ?

This goes for everyone. Just knit something you think is nice!!

Sure, if you have red and brown, you could ask which they like better, I guess. Do not feel obligated to bend over backwards. Just find a yarn that YOU enjoy knitting, and then send it off when you are done.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

OK, I'm in. I just had my cables approved by some of my other knitting cronies and they aren't too embarrassing for a first try. I'm afraid that I will be using lavender/lilac acrylic since that is what I have in an appropriate color, weight and quantity in my stash. Where and when do you want WIP pics?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

yankeeterrier, welcome aboard. 

Gosh, we are going to need a new thread for WIP projects, etc. Can you wait til tomorrow?

I really do want everyone to have time to see this sign up before I draw the names for the swap. I am glad you are doing it in acrylllic actually. I would hate to think anyone wouldn't participate for lack of ("fancy") YARN! I wear my acryllic hat and scarf everyday. It is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Most all my wool is in colorways and I don't think that is very compatible with 3 rows of cables. The plain Patons I have is too dark IMO and the skeins of natural wool I have are slightly different shades. I really don't want to alternate AND do cables, so lavender it is LOL! I used a lot of acrylic for my Christmas gifts since so many people don't really appreciate good wool and don't want to take the time to care for it either. Oh and everyone here used to call me YT when I was on more often, or you can call me Jez too.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I'm off the a great start!

Okay, seriously, the bad news is that our new baby kitten discovered that yarn taste great and ate/shredded my first 18 rows. The good news is that the cat is still living and I was able to restrain myself. The great news is that I discovered cables are exceptionally easy and I was just so excited that I couldn't stand it.

With all of the adverse skin reactions to acrylic and a few other types of yarn I figured I only had a few options left. Everything in my stash had acrylic in it. Like Marinemomtatt, we are very limited on variety around here and since Michaels was the only store with wool yarns open today I opted for the Lions Brand Fisherman's wool in a really nice Oatmeal. Our color choices were brown, light beige and oatmeal. Yep, that was it. The oatmeal looks like it would be a great neutral to go with anything. Either I'm delusional or extremely bored to get out in this weather on crutches to go get this yarn.

I have no known allergies to any of the yarns that I'm aware of but do keep in mind that I live along the Gulf Coast where temps low enough to wear scarves are limited as it is so warmth isn't a problem. 

I keep telling myself that everything happens for a reason. When I measured the work just before the kitten snacked on it it was almost 8" wide instead of the suggested 5.50" so I was already contemplating starting over with smaller needles. Now that decision has been made for me. I've always considered myself a tight knitter but this particular pattern proved otherwise. LOL

I really love this pattern. It's easy and beautiful. I can't wait to get started on it again in the morning without the furry 4-legged assistant.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank you, GAM, for getting the KAL rolling for everyone! 

I have just been playing, Should I? Shouldn't I? for several days and I guess I won't be doing the KAL this time around. 

I didn't want to do a big project that will lie over my lap... just not "feelin'" it ...

I will be watching and cheering you all on as I finish the couple of projects I have going. (Socks and cowl.)

Looking forward to seeing all the pics! 

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Ok, sign me up. I will probably be doing mine in a natural fiber as well, I don't like working with acrylic yarn.

Now someone please tell me what KAL stands for!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> This KAL is open to everyone, regardless of their skill level Finished product does NOT have to be perfect. Shygal please join us, if you don't want to do the swap you don't have to but the swap is really fun. My socks from the last swap went all the way to Australia and I don't think they have been warn yet. It's summer over there.


Funny thing about us Aussies....we do what we want when we want...just ask my DD14 she pinched the socks the other day to wear on a Youth group excursion to the water park. She had her black leggings on with a tank top the socks and flats. I dont know what people think when they see her but shye doesnt care LOL. I will get them back for Winter.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I will be cheering you all on from the sidelines. Now, that I have almost completed one sock, I want to do the other one, finish my sweater project I started last year and start another pair of socks.  I am excited to see how everyone does. Maybe by the next KAL, I will be ready.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

Dixiemaiden - this website might be able to help you figure out Yardage requirements.

http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art9121.asp


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Shygal said:


> Ok, sign me up. I will probably be doing mine in a natural fiber as well, I don't like working with acrylic yarn.
> 
> Now someone please tell me what KAL stands for!


*K*nit *A* *L*ong


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Island of Bluebells and Mrs. Homesteader, once this scarf project gets bowling along I was thinking we could start up another KAL for the FrootLoops Socks. Hopefully that would sway you (and maybe Cyndi and a few others) into another project. So that is still an option. 

How long do I need to wait to draw the names for this swap??? the list of names keeps growing. I am amazed!! 

Who has started knitting? I cast on lastnight, and got a couple pattern repeats. Mine is almost 6" wide, but accordions out to about 9" when you stretch it. It is a scarf though, so I dont suppose it matters *exactly* how wide it is?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Started knitting? I need to pick my fibers and start spinning.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

I am using a solid worsted weight (acrylic) with size 8 needles..


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I started knitting last night while my husband made dinner...LUCKY Me!
I'm working on my 5th repeat.
I've kind of strayed from the pattern in that I ~ K1 P1 ~ for four rows before starting the pattern, I feel it ties in with the border along the long edge of the scarf.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

tallpines said:


> At first glance I thought it was a muzzle for Hannabel Lector!
> 
> Thought maybe you were trying to keep me quiet!


BWahahahaha!!!!
You crack me up!

Hey, my SIL that taught herself to knit is a proper too! I was surprised when I saw her knitting over the holidays. She gets it done, and does a great job! I am just a slow knitter... holding the needles.
I sure hope I can get the hang of the cables. I have the pattern printed out and may give it a practice run with some junk yarn I have laying around.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Cables are no sweat! I was worried about it to. I have not been knitting long at all, and stopped over the summer. I ended up jumping right in, and used a DPN for the cables. Worked great. Now that i have gotten over my enital jitters, i see they are not that bad at all!

I have about 8-9 inches done. It actually goes pretty fast. An easy pattern to memorize.

I have some mistakes, but that just adds character right? Besides, they are my husbands falt. He was talking to me while i was counting, not nice!:bash:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Sarah, are you almost done yet?  you got such a grand headstart...congratulations on choosing the winning pattern, BTW!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Sarah, are you almost done yet?  you got such a grand headstart...congratulations on choosing the winning pattern, BTW!


Thanks..

haha.. me finished...yeah right...lol I haven't even touched it yet! 

There's this thing called school that really messing up knitting...


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

I'm about 18" into mine (there was a football game last night so that gives me some knitting time) I'm using a heavier worsted acrylic on size 8 circs.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

If you are looking at this and hemming and hawing...

HURRY up and sign up. 

Tonight I will draw the names....after supper. 

HOLY :cow: there are 19!! knitters. 

There will be a new thread tonight!! I am just too excited to wait much longer to get rolling, LOL.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

We need at least one more, don't we???


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

mamajohnson said:


> We need at least one more, don't we???


 well? who? 19 is not enough? My DS15 (who is doing the drawing) thinks 20 would be a good number......

<taps foot, waiting...>


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So am I going to have to wait until tomorrow morning to find out who I'm knitting for? I'll be turning off the computer and going to bed at about 8pm (hint, hint).


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> mamajohnson is like me - we are concrete thinkers - and I'll bet she thinks that 19 will leave someone out - its fuzzy math, mammaj - it won't happen - imagine THREE people knitting scarves and swapping those three scarves around, a blue one, a red one and a green one -everybody will end up with a scarf. Its okay -really it is. Try not to worry so much. Now go knit.


LOL! yep, your so right WIHH!! I'm all about even numbers.
I think I will go knit.... lol!


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I'll sign up. Add me to the list. I have yarn - might be wool - and will start soon.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Well this is my first KAL and my first cables  so whoever I get, please be understanding lol


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

hey Marchwind, I guess this is ready to be lockeed down. 

Madame, I am sending you a pm.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Will do! Everyone should now post on the new thread for the KAL. Here's the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=337742


----------

